

Mobile outdoor augmented reality - superberliner
http://www.tinmith.net/

======
chime
I can imagine a sci-fi plot in the not too distant future where augmented
reality becomes a part of daily life, so much so that instead of buying pretty
things, people just buy basic objects in real world and upload hi-res skins
for their objects that others can see. Instead of buying a $200 lamp, I can
just buy a $10 one and upload the corresponding skin to aug-real network. When
my friends visit my home, they can choose to see the real-life version of the
aug version. Most people will end up just defaulting to aug version because
it's so much prettier. This is no different than Myspace profiles and
extending them to the real-world.

~~~
thwarted
Gibson's Virtual Light and his more recent works feature something along those
lines.

In Spook Country, people create virtual sculptures that exist at a specific
point in space that you can go see. It's "there", but you can't see it unless
you're hooked into the right part of the network that feeds the information to
you.

